# Per què Ulster?



## TraductoraPobleSec

A les notícies de casa nostra, quan es parla del conflicte existent a Irlanda del Nord o quan es fa referència a aquesta zona geogràfica, se sol parlar de l'*Ulster*. Avui mateix, l'historiador Joan B. Culla, a la tertúlia d'Antoni Bassas, ha parlat de l'*Ulster*.

Jo precisament vaig fer l'Erasmus a Belfast i allí vaig aprendre que dir Ulster és posicionar-se i que aquesta denominació la fan servir exclusivament els orangistes i els simpatitzants o adeptes al domini britànic. 

M'estranya, doncs, que precisament nosaltres fem servir *Ulster* en comptes d'*Irlanda del Nord*. En aquest sentit, fins i tot els britànics de la Gran Bretanya (Escòcia, Anglaterra i Gales) parlen de *Northern Ireland* i penso que mai no he sentit ningú a la BBC parlar de l'*Ulster*.

Algú em sap dir per què, per contra, aquí sí que fem servir aquesta denominació?


----------



## ernest_

Suposo que la raó és que aquí no té aquesta connotació política, de fet Ulster sona més exòtic i autèntic. En el mundial de futbol, els locutors espanyols també deien Eire en lloc de Irlanda.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Llàstima que d'un temps ençà ja no tinguem per aquí els nostres "guiris locals", perquè m'encantaria conèixer què en pensen, de tot això. A mi em fa l'efecte que segur que els xoca que en un mitjà de comunicació s'utilizi una denominació fortament connotada i utilitzada estrictament per un sector.


----------



## xeneize

En aquì també se diu Ulster...i Eire també.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xeneize said:


> En aquì també se diu Ulster...i Eire també.


 
M'ho dius de veritat! Jo flipo, nois. Penso que em posaré en contacte directe amb l'historiador Joan B. Culla perquè m'ho expliqui...

Gràcies, Xene, i records a Sardenya


----------



## chics

Hola.

Jo si haig de parlar d'aquesta zona dic "Irlanda del Nord", també he sentit _Eire_... No sabia que dir _Ulster_ fos parcial i encara no sé perquè ho és, però sí és veritat que el que solen dir a les notícies és el "conflicte de l'Ulster".

Suposo que la gent que ho fa servir es pensa que és més imparcial justament que _Irlanda del Nord_, perque així no diuen _Irlanda_, que és com posicionar-se al bàndol dels que opinen que és Irlanda i no el Regne Unit. Com no sentiràs mai "Catalunya Nord" (sino Rosselló o altra cosa) en boca d'alguns i en canvi sí, i sempre, en boca d'altres.

Salut!


----------



## xeneize

Te comprenc, Chics, però crec que de todes maneres no es realment per això, ja que tots en allì parlen de _Northern Ireland_, perquè, també si es Regne Unit, es també Irlanda, i no lo dubten ni manco los orangistes...
Jo crec que pot ésser que en aquì usem assai _Ulster_ simplement per parèixer més "cultes"...
Saluts a Catalunya 
Txau


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xeneize said:


> Jo crec que pot ésser que en aquì usem assai _Ulster_ simplement per parèixer més "cultes"...


 
... i acabem pixant però que ben fora de test...


----------



## Antpax

xeneize said:


> Te comprenc, Chics, però crec que de todes maneres no es realment per això, ja que tots en allì parlen de _Northern Ireland_, perquè, també si es Regne Unit, es també Irlanda, i no lo dubten ni manco los orangistes...
> Jo crec que pot ésser que en aquì usem assai _Ulster_ simplement per parèixer més "cultes"...
> Saluts a Catalunya
> Txau


 
Hola,

Crec que tens raó, que simplèment es fa per per pareixer més cult o per simple afectació, com quan diuen "l´equip luso" en comptes de "l´equip portugués".

La veritat és que desconieixia el matís entre Irlanda del Nord i Ulster. Gràcies Tradu per explicar-nos-ho (¿explicárnoslo?)

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> explicar-nos-ho (¿explicárnoslo?)


 
Olé! Un 10!


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Olé! Un 10!


 
Exagerada .

Petons.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Estic pensant que potser parlar de l'Ulster es com si, per referir-nos als estats del sud dels EUA, diguéssim la Confederació. Imagineu-vos els reporters parlant de l'huracà Katrina dient que ha afectat els estats de la Confederació...


----------



## sound shift

Entinc aquest fil, pero no se respondre amb català, doncs .....

Ulster is not synonymous with Northern Ireland. Three of the nine counties of Ulster are in the Irish Republic; the other six are in Northern Ireland. Ulster is a historic province of Ireland, and I believe the word "Ulster" is Irish Gaelic in origin, so I don't see why Republicans would reject the term (but I am no expert).


----------



## Amandla

Jo no he sentit mai dir Ulster englobant tota Irlanda del Nord. De totes maneres, no sé pas si dir-ho seria posicionar-se pel cantó unionista perquè Ulster és una de les provincies històriques, no? No  han canviat el nom...


----------

